# How to sell class A?



## Fairview (Apr 29, 2018)

Need advice on how to sell Tiffin 34PA on internet.
Poor health makes it necessary to let ours go.
Thanks
Fairview45@outlook.com


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello Fairview - we can help you list it here on RVUSA.com.  Give us a call - 866-643-4625 and ask for Cynthia.


----------



## Fairview (May 2, 2018)

thanks


----------

